# Juve - Milan: 23 dicembre 2016 ore 17:30. Tv...dove vederla.



## admin (17 Dicembre 2016)

Supercoppa Italiana 2016. Si affrontano la Juventus, vincitrice di scudetto e coppa Italia ed il Milan finalista nella medesima Coppa Italia.

Milan - Juventus si giocherà venerdì 23 dicembre 2016, a Doha, alle ore 17:30 italiane.

Dove vedere Juventus - Milan in Tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 17:30.

Seguiranno tutte le news sulla partita, sull'arbitro, sulle formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Son sincero.. dieci anni fa quasi la snobbavo la supercoppa.. ma adesso sarei felice di tornare a mettere in bacheca una coppa. 
Ci vedo peró sfavoriti.. siamo in un momento in cui giochiamo bene ma raccogliamo poco.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Dicembre 2016)

Perdiamo..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Pareggiamo...


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Dicembre 2016)

5 anni che non alziamo una coppetta anche misera.....

boh, non ci credo molto ma speriamo bene. 
non è un periodo molto fortunato questo. 

forza milan sempre e comunque.


----------



## milanista mn tantan (17 Dicembre 2016)

*Pjanic è uscito infortunato dalla partita contro la Roma per problemi all'anca.*


----------



## kolao95 (17 Dicembre 2016)

Via con i piagnistei..


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2016)

Partita estremamente difficile. Quasi impossibile. Ma abbiamo un vantaggio fondamentale: non abbiamo niente da perdere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2016)

In campionato abbiamo vinto in maniera abbastanza tirata nel loro peggior momento e miglior nostro, non mi aspetto nulla.


----------



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2016)

Pjanic e Lichcoso in forte dubbio per la partita di Supercoppa a Doha.


----------



## zlatan (18 Dicembre 2016)

Io la prenderei come una semplice amichevole invernale dai siamo seri ragazzi non abbiamo una possibilità


----------



## Doctore (18 Dicembre 2016)

ma la partita di campionato quando viene recuperata?


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (18 Dicembre 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma la partita di campionato quando viene recuperata?


8 Febbraio


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2016)

*Bacca verso la titolarità. I dettagli* ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-bacca-verso-una-maglia-da-titolare-supercoppa-vt42974.html


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo bene... sarebbe di buon auspicio per il 2017.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Dicembre 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io la prenderei come una semplice amichevole invernale dai siamo seri ragazzi non abbiamo una possibilità



Beh, intanto in campionato abbiamo vinto noi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Dicembre 2016)

La voglio assolutamente perdere, non abbiamo fatto nulla per meritarci anche solo questa finale,

e *non sopporterei *che il duo Berlusconi Galliani si congedasse con una vittoria dopo le porcherie infinite di queste ultime stagioni 

penso che per noi tifosi sarebbe molto peggio che una sconfitta per 5a0


----------



## BraveHeart (19 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La voglio assolutamente perdere, non abbiamo fatto nulla per meritarci anche solo questa finale,
> 
> e *non sopporterei *che il duo Berlusconi Galliani si congedasse con una vittoria dopo le porcherie infinite di queste ultime stagioni
> 
> penso che per noi tifosi sarebbe molto peggio che una sconfitta per 5a0



Questo è il forum del Milan......te ne sei accorto? Gobbo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Dicembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Questo è il forum del Milan......te ne sei accorto? Gobbo



Ti capisco, io per primo in passato ho sempre insultato i tifosi che tirano fuori certi discorsi, 

è la prima volta in assoluto che ragiono così, ma noi tifosi milanisti non dobbiamo subire la presa per il sedere di quei due che si congedano da vincitori... non per una coppa così insignificante...
se poi vinciamo il campionato mi inchino a loro, ci mancherebbe


----------



## zlatan (19 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, io per primo in passato ho sempre insultato i tifosi che tirano fuori certi discorsi,
> 
> è la prima volta in assoluto che ragiono così, ma noi tifosi milanisti non dobbiamo subire la presa per il sedere di quei due che si congedano da vincitori... non per una coppa così insignificante...
> se poi vinciamo il campionato mi inchino a loro, ci mancherebbe



No questo è troppo dai anche io odio i 2 maledetti, ma pur essendo certo di non avere nessuna speranza, la vincerei volentieri....


----------



## Miracle1980 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non fatemi cambiare forum...Sta ca**o di finale bisogna vincerla! Potrebbe essere un passaggio di consegne virtuale per la prossima stagione!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Non fatemi cambiare forum...Sta ca**o di finale bisogna vincerla! Potrebbe essere un passaggio di consegne virtuale per la prossima stagione!



arrivare al livello della Juve in una sola stagione mi sembra un filino ottimistico. Mi basterebbe arrivare a competere alla pari con Napoli e Roma per il secondo posto.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2016)

*1 - Qui non si tifa contro. Mai.

2 - Ignorate gli utenti che non vi stanno simpatici.*


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2016)

*Designato l'arbitro della partita. Damato*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2016)

La vedo nerissima. La vittoria di un mese fa è stata un colpo di fortuna (e di sacrificio, quello va riconosciuto sempre) grandioso contro una Juve visibilmente stanca dalla faticosa trasferta di Marsiglia in CL. Speriamo bene.

In ogni caso, sempre FORZA MILAN!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Perdiamo..





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pareggiamo...



Vinciamo...

Così, per completezza.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato l'arbitro della partita. Damato*



Un interista per Milan-Juve. Ci sta..


----------



## Coripra (19 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La voglio assolutamente perdere, non abbiamo fatto nulla per meritarci anche solo questa finale,
> 
> e *non sopporterei *che il duo Berlusconi Galliani si congedasse con una vittoria dopo le porcherie infinite di queste ultime stagioni
> 
> penso che per noi tifosi sarebbe molto peggio che una sconfitta per 5a0



 che battute


----------



## Coripra (19 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *1 - Qui non si tifa contro. Mai.
> 
> 2 - Ignorate gli utenti che non vi stanno simpatici.*



E gli utenti che sparano capperate?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *1 - Qui non si tifa contro. Mai.
> 
> 2 - Ignorate gli utenti che non vi stanno simpatici.*



E chi tifa contro? Perché ho scritto "perdiamo" tifo contro l'amore di una vita ? Scrivo "perdiamo" e mi sale la rabbia a mille, ma purtroppo sono rassegnato. È estremamente diverso.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E chi tifa contro? Perché ho scritto "perdiamo" tifo contro l'amore di una vita ? Scrivo "perdiamo" e mi sale la rabbia a mille, ma purtroppo sono rassegnato. È estremamente diverso.



Ho solamente ricordato.


----------



## Black (19 Dicembre 2016)

faccio un pronostico di ciò che scriveranno i giornali il giorno dopo:
se vinciamo: grande Galliani e grandissimo Silvio che ha messo in piedi una squadra giovane e italiana! 
se perdiamo: colpa dei cinesi


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2016)

*Problemi di formazione nella Juve: sia Lichtsteiner che Pjanic sono a rischio per la supercoppa. Il terzino accusa un risentimento mentre il bosniaco ha subito una botta.*


----------



## Nils Liedholm (19 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Problemi di formazione nella Juve: sia Lichtsteiner che Pjanic sono a rischio per la supercoppa. Il terzino accusa un risentimento mentre il bosniaco ha subito una botta.*



a me preoccupa molto al loro brillante condizione fisica. Ho visto le ultime partite e corrono come treni per 90 minuti.
Agricola sta ancora lavorando per loro?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non mi aspetto molto da questa partita, l'unico modo di farcela è scendere in campo con la stessa intensità di ottobre fin da subito


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Quando una squadra ha vinto sia il campionato che la coppa italia, non è mai successo che poi abbia perso la supercoppa 
in effetti visto che la supercoppa si gioca tra i due vincitori, aveva più senso non giocarla e darla direttamente ai gobbi, tanto così finirà


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti capisco, io per primo in passato ho sempre insultato i tifosi che tirano fuori certi discorsi,
> 
> è la prima volta in assoluto che ragiono così, ma noi tifosi milanisti non dobbiamo subire la presa per il sedere di quei due che si congedano da vincitori... non per una coppa così insignificante...
> se poi vinciamo il campionato mi inchino a loro, ci mancherebbe



Ma chissenefrega se si congedano da vincitori?
I vincitori saremmo noi, non loro.
Per me sarebbe la prima Coppa dell'era cinese...


----------



## Dany20 (19 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La voglio assolutamente perdere, non abbiamo fatto nulla per meritarci anche solo questa finale,
> 
> e *non sopporterei *che il duo Berlusconi Galliani si congedasse con una vittoria dopo le porcherie infinite di queste ultime stagioni
> 
> penso che per noi tifosi sarebbe molto peggio che una sconfitta per 5a0


Sei sicuro di essere milanista?


----------



## admin (20 Dicembre 2016)

Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



talmente a rischio lichtstainer e pjanic che figurano tranquillamente tra i titolari.


----------



## mistergao (20 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Guardando la formazione si capisce lontano un miglio quanto questi vogliano vincere. Avessero giocato i vari Rugani, Lemina e Neto avremmo avuto qualche possibilità di ribaltare i rapporti di forza, ma ho come idea che questi andranno dentro con tutta la cattiveria derivante dalla sconfitta di ottobre.
Non abbiamo alcuna possibilità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ci asfaltano e facciamo una figura di M mondiale .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



Leggendo le due formazioni si vede quanto siamo fortunati grazie all'amore del nostro presidente,

loro hanno tantissimi nomi di stranieri quasi impronunciabili per i nostri nonnini,

noi abbiamo quasi tutti nomi italiani, perfino gli stranieri in rosa hanno rilassanti nomi italiani: Bacca, Suso, Paletta,
lo stesso Kucka, tutti i nostri nonnetti sanno quanto faccia bene mangiarne in abbondanza per andare in bagno.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci asfaltano e facciamo una figura di M mondiale .



Le figure di M fatte da voi che anche in campionato scrivevate che ci avrebbero asfaltato non vi sono bastate vedo


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbè, sulla carta la Juve dovrebbe vincerle tutte contro chiunque. Noi schieriamo comunque la nostra formazione migliore. Sperém.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Proprio perchè abbiamo vinto in campionato questi ci asfaltano. Non ripeteranno gli stessi errori, sta partita non la vinceremo mai.


----------



## Symon (20 Dicembre 2016)

La Juve non gioca mai bene, se non a sprazzi, ma la risolve al 99% delle volte.
Se fosse una partita di campionato, può starci l'approfittare a freddo della loro presunzione di superiorità e ferirli subito, tipo Genoa o Torino (in parte); Purtroppo è una partita che è impossibile da sottovalutare essendo una finale, e quindi questa speranza sarebbe un pò vana.
Quello che dovremmo fare è giocare come il secondo tempo con l'Atalanta: pressarli alti, avere un'ottima concentrazione difensiva (quindi niente De Sciglio, ma Antonelli), ed essere lucidi sottoporta, quindi direi Bacca.

Altro non possiamo fare. Abbiamo a disposizione tutti i titolari, bisogna sceglierli giusti e preparare la partita così, provando comunque a ferirli subito, e poi non farli giocare, e sperare che non siano in giornata di grazia.
Io giocherei così:

*Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, Antonelli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bonaventura; Niang, Bacca, Suso.*


----------



## zlatan (20 Dicembre 2016)

Va bè ragazzi non abbiamo nessuna possibilità. Mi aspetto una Juve come quella vista con l'Atalanta, cattiva fin dall'inizio. L'importante è limitare la figuraccia e lottare su ogni pallone....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mancava solo l'aereo.

A questo punto speriamo di non giocarla per non fare brutta figura


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mancava solo l'aereo.
> 
> A questo punto speriamo di non giocarla per non fare brutta figura



Quoto.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Dicembre 2016)

.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Un commento sull'orario vogliamo farlo?
Per andare a raccate 4 spicci dai beduini si penalizza il pubblico di tifosi VERI che a quell'ora stanno in larga massa tornando o sono ancora a lavoro..complimenti


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un commento sull'orario vogliamo farlo?
> Per andare a raccate 4 spicci dai beduini si penalizza il pubblico di tifosi VERI che a quell'ora stanno in larga massa tornando o sono ancora a lavoro..complimenti



beato chi sta tornando da lavoro alle 17.30


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> beato chi sta tornando da lavoro alle 17.30



In effetti ormai è più che altro un modo di dire..ormai gli orari sono diventati impossibili..


----------



## Black (21 Dicembre 2016)

io riuscirò a vederla, come orari non è un problema per me, anche se capisco che non tutti sono a casa a quell'ora. In realtà spero di non pentirmi di non essere stato al lavoro e vedere una disfatta umiliante


----------



## BraveHeart (21 Dicembre 2016)

Se tra voi tifosi ci fosse qualche atleta, di sicuro sarebbe un perdente nato! Ma che modo avete di affrontare una partita? Che ansia mamma mia.....ad ogni pre partita: "non vinceremo mai", "ci asfaltano di sicuro", "meglio non giocarla per evitare brutte figure", peeeerò che bello spirito combattivo!! Per fortuna il Milan di quest'anno non ha nulla a che spartire col vostro pessimismo....
Consigli per gli acquisti: per natale fatevi regalare un pacchetto di sedute per un anno con un bravo mental coach.
Ridicoli


----------



## mistergao (21 Dicembre 2016)

Permettetemi un paio di riflessioni, una filosofica, l’altra più squisitamente tattica.
Riflessione filosofica: noi tifosi arriviamo a questa Supercoppa col morale a terra. Doveva essere il primo trofeo dell’era cinese, sarà l’ennesima sconfitta di quest’ultima parte dell’era di Berlusconi. I cinesi non ci sono o se ci sono non han soldi, la squadra fino ad ora ha reso oltre le aspettative ma non si sa se e quanto durerà. L’avversario è fortissimo e gioca con i titolari (Allegri deve avere una cattiveria nei confronti del Milan grande quanto una montagna), quindi vuole massacrarci. Secondo me il ritardo dell’aereo significa che dobbiamo stare a casa… 
Riflessione tattica: la chiave tattica della partita sarà Pjanic: come si evince da diversi articoli (in particolare uno, molto bello, sul blog Ultimo uomo), da quando la Juventus gioca col nuovo modulo Pjanic è il giocatore fondamentale.
In fase di possesso è il tipico trequartista, in fase di non possesso lui e Mandzukic agiscono più come degli attaccanti che pressano (per chi ha avuto la possibilità di vederlo, un po’ ciò che si è messo a fare Graziani verso la fine della sua carriera), diciamo che se in fase di possesso la Juventus gioca con un 4-3-1-2, in fase di non possesso assomiglia più ad un 4-3-3, Mandzukic e Pjanic non tornano molto, ma tengono sempre sotto apprensione la difesa della squadra avversaria, di modo da bloccare almeno 2-3 uomini per controllarli, costringendo gli avversari ad attaccare con meno uomini.
L’altro giocatore fondamentale è Marchisio: senaz di lui Allegri non potrebbe giocare con il centrocampo a tre, è lui, prima ancora di Khedira e Sturaro a dare equilibrio al reparto.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Dicembre 2016)

La juve è battibile e noi abbiamo le armi per farle male.
Mi aspetto una sorpresa tattica da parte di montella.
Il nostro mister in quanto a fantasia e tattica batte nettamente allegri a mio parere .


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Dicembre 2016)

Devo studiare e non posso perdere mezzo pomeriggio per quella che si preannuncia una bella sconfitta,la registrerò. Orario vergognoso,comunque,e tutto per prendere qualche soldino...Bah!


----------



## sballotello (21 Dicembre 2016)

non mi importa come, ma dobbiamo vincere la coppa. Se poi la rubassimo sarebbe l'apoteosi


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
[FONT=&quot]
Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*


----------



## ignaxio (21 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*



almeno andiamo lì con tutti quelli decenti


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Dicembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Se tra voi tifosi ci fosse qualche atleta, di sicuro sarebbe un perdente nato! Ma che modo avete di affrontare una partita? Che ansia mamma mia.....ad ogni pre partita: "non vinceremo mai", "ci asfaltano di sicuro", "meglio non giocarla per evitare brutte figure", peeeerò che bello spirito combattivo!! Per fortuna il Milan di quest'anno non ha nulla a che spartire col vostro pessimismo....
> Consigli per gli acquisti: per natale fatevi regalare un pacchetto di sedute per un anno con un bravo mental coach.
> Ridicoli



Quindi il risultato del Milan, o quantomeno l'umore dei giocatori, viene influenzato da quel che si scrive sul forum.
Interessante.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2016)

*Juventus* (4-3-1-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pjanic; Higuaìn, Dybala.
*
Milan* (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio (Antonelli); Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso.


----------



## Casnop (22 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> [FONT=&]*Juventus* (4-3-1-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pjanic; Higuaìn, Dybala.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]* u
> Milan* (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio (Antonelli); Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. [/FONT]


Bella formazione, infine. La migliore per affrontare la Juventus. Dovremo contenere a destra l'eccellente Alex Sandro, e lì servirà tutto il mestiere di Kucka (che deve fare una grande partita, quest'anno soffre di alti e bassi inattesi) ed Abate (da tempo invece su livelli più che accettabili), soprattutto per liberare Suso da costanti compiti di ripiegamento, ma abbiamo più di una chance a sinistra, dove Barzagli dovrà soffrire per contenere un Bonaventura che può entrare in area in diversi modi alle sue spalle, specie se Bertolacci scalda il piedino con quei traversini bassi che lo hanno reso celebre in quel di Genova. Il tema vero allora è se Bacca ha la determinazione per lasciare il calco del piede sul cemento fresco del match. In fondo, per lui sarebbe la prima volta al Milan. Cosa non da poco, visto che potrebbe essere anche l'ultima.


----------



## mistergao (22 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> [FONT=&]*Juventus* (4-3-1-2): Buffon; Barzagli, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pjanic; Higuaìn, Dybala.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&]*
> Milan* (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio (Antonelli); Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. [/FONT]



Mi veniva da scrivere "tutta la vita Antonelli per De Sciglio", ma poi mi sono ricordato che De Sciglio contro i bianconeri fa delle buone partite, per cui boh...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Dicembre 2016)

lega stramaledetta. accidenti a chi vi ha fatto nascè ladri e corrotti. Ho fatto caso solo ora che giocano alle 17.30 in un giorno di lavoro... Speriamo s'ingoino tutti i soldi in medicine


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Dicembre 2016)

Tensione zero.

Non so perché.


----------



## The P (22 Dicembre 2016)

Dobbiamo vincere. Dai ragazzi, potete farcela. Montella vali 10 Allegri, fagli il c.


----------



## zlatan (22 Dicembre 2016)

Anche per me 
Avrei preferito mille volte giocare stare Bologna Milan


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Dicembre 2016)

Spalmano le partite in qualsiasi orario per l'audience poi questa la mandano alle 17:30?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Dicembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Spalmano le partite in qualsiasi orario per l'audience poi questa la mandano alle 17:30?



Ci sono 3h in piú di fuso orario tenendo conto che in caso di supplementari e rigori la partita, con le premiazioni puó durare 3h giá cosí la,partita la,potrebbe finire poco prima di mezzanotte, direi che ritardarla non era il caso.


----------



## Henry (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky
> [FONT="]
> Donnarumma, Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci, Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura[/FONT]*



Ma Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio no?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola oggi


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sono l'unico che freme come non mai? Sarebbe fantastico un trofeo dopo tanto tempo, con una squadra di giovani a cui nessuno ad inizio campionato avrebbe dato 2 centesimi. Forza ragazzi


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola oggi



Mamma mia un tridente da più di 150 mln c'hanno questi... mi sa che ci asfaltano


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma sono l'unico che freme come non mai? Sarebbe fantastico un trofeo dopo tanto tempo, con una squadra di giovani a cui nessuno ad inizio campionato avrebbe dato 2 centesimi. Forza ragazzi



Ah, l'ansia ce l'ho pure io, ma sono consapevole che loro sono nettamente superiori in tutto, quindi possiamo farcela solo con un miracolo sportivo... certo che vincere oggi sarebbe un iniezione di autostima spaventosa


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Allegri si conferma l'allenatore più capra degli ultimi 100 anni...tridente con Mandzukic in fascia...se lo facesse da noi non smetterei di insultarlo.
Bisogna purgare questa capra.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola oggi



Con una botta di ciulo ce la possiamo fare....ma siamo nelle mani di Romagnoli e Paletta Abate e De Sciglio..la nostra partita passa da lì..


----------



## zlatan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Ma Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio no?



Me lo chiedo anche io.... su Niang ha cominciato finalmente a ragionare (panchina a vita), con De Sciglio invece no. Ma è troppo intelligente per non accorgersi, vedrai che da Gennaio De Sciglio lo vedremo solo in Coppa Italia. E prima o poi giocherà anche Calabria se ce la fanno a farlo guarire....


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Allegri si conferma l'allenatore più capra degli ultimi 100 anni...tridente con Mandzukic in fascia...se lo facesse da noi non smetterei di insultarlo.
> Bisogna purgare questa capra.



Mandzukic e Higuain fanno le punte e Dybala il trequartista, non ci sono esterni.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic e Higuain fanno le punte e Dybala il trequartista, non ci sono esterni.



an ok...è più ragionevole ma è pur sempre una porcata...stile emanuelson dietro le punte...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sarebbe davvero bello vincere un titolo dopo tanti anni di buio, ma, dato che abbiamo vinto l'inutilissimo scontro diretto in campionato, ovviamente la perderemo. Finirà come in Coppa Italia: partita equilibrata, poi lampo di qualcuno (Dybala o Higuaìn) che mette l'1-0.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola oggi




.


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2016)

La vedo molto ma MOLTO dura.....

Ma la speranza è l'ultima a morire. Nelle finali non si sa mai, anche se qui c'è una squadra MOLTO favorita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic e Higuain fanno le punte e Dybala il trequartista, non ci sono esterni.



Non credo amquesto intasamento al centro. Mandzukic fará l'esterno pronto ad inserirsi dal lato debole e i suoi tagli saranno micidialimper Abate che sui cross sul secondo palo fará veramente tanta fatica a tenerlo.

Dybala parte da destra con licenza di venire in mezzo al campo e servire intagli di Higuain sul primo palo e di Mandzukic su secondo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> an ok...è più ragionevole ma è pur sempre una porcata...stile emanuelson dietro le punte...



Mandzukic esterno é stata lamchiave vincente della juve nell'ultimo mese. Ma le vedi le partite o vai per intuizione?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che strazio


----------



## Eziomare (23 Dicembre 2016)

Come alle 17,30?! Vaccaeva, ero straconvinto fosse in prima serata, ora mi toccherà scapicollarmi per fare in tempo


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

Arriverò a casa minimo per 18,10 ma probabilmente più tardi


Spero che quando accenderò la televisione almeno Bacca sia già uscito.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

*Sky: Grossa novità di formazione nella Juve. Fuori Dybala. 

Ecco le ultimissime:

JUVENTUS (4-3-1-2): Buffon: Lichtsteiner, Barzagli, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pjanic; Higuain, Mandzukic. 

MILAN (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bello come orario comunque. Per fortuna c'è MilanWorld.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non credo amquesto intasamento al centro. Mandzukic fará l'esterno pronto ad inserirsi dal lato debole e i suoi tagli saranno micidialimper Abate che sui cross sul secondo palo fará veramente tanta fatica a tenerlo.
> 
> Dybala parte da destra con licenza di venire in mezzo al campo e servire intagli di Higuain sul primo palo e di Mandzukic su secondo.



E' chiaro che di tanto in tanto uno dei tre si allargherà a dare ampiezza sul lato forte (molto probabilmente più il croato del Pipita), ma di base secondo me sarà un 4-3-1-2.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Grossa novità di formazione nella Juve. Fuori Dybala.
> 
> Ecco le ultimissime:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Grossa novità di formazione nella Juve. Fuori Dybala.
> 
> Ecco le ultimissime:
> 
> ...



Il senso di lasciare fuori i due giocatori migliori, Barzagli e Dybala, non lo capisco. Buon per noi.
Così come non capisco il perché debba giocare Bertolacci, e non Pasalic, se proprio vuoi avanzare Jack.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il senso di lasciare fuori i due giocatori migliori, Barzagli e Dybala, non lo capisco. Buon per noi.
> Così come non capisco il perché debba giocare Bertolacci, e non Pasalic, se proprio vuoi avanzare Jack.



I migliori giocatori della Juve di adesso sono Mandzukic e Sturaro.

Allegri vuole sempre un giocatore vhe esce dalla panchina in grado di cambiare ritmo alla gara. Dybala e Cuadrado sono ideali in quel ruolo.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic esterno é stata lamchiave vincente della juve nell'ultimo mese. Ma le vedi le partite o vai per intuizione?



Mandzukic esterno è anticalcio allo stato puro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mandzukic esterno è anticalcio allo stato puro.



Per me è anticalcio pure in qualsiasi altro ruolo.
Ah già dimenticavo, si sbatte e rincorre tutti.
Ma sai chi se ne frega. A me piacevano e piacciono gli attaccanti come romario che se ne sbattevano altamente della fase difensiva ma sotto porta con la palla facevano ciò che volevano. 
A difendere ci pensino altri.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mandzukic esterno è anticalcio allo stato puro.



Non è che fa l'esterno, fa il mediano, il terzino, il difensore centrale. Basta che ha l'occasione di randellare e fare il fabbro. Tirare in porta è un di più. 

Purtroppo in questo calcio moderno gli allenatoro cercano:
Difensori che impostano
Centrocampisti interditori che si inseriscono
Attaccanti che si sacrificano in fase difensiva


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Non è che fa l'esterno, fa il mediano, il terzino, il difensore centrale. Basta che ha l'occasione di randellare e fare il fabbro. Tirare in porta è un di più.
> 
> Purtroppo in questo calcio moderno gli allenatoro cercano:
> Difensori che impostano
> ...



questo non è calcio moderno ma degli anni 60'...in europa se giocano così prenderanno schiaffi dovunque..


----------



## __king george__ (23 Dicembre 2016)

dite quel che volete che conterrà poco ma è sempre un trofeo ufficiale e io sono emozionato....forza portiamolo a casa!

e soprattutto posso godermela tifando al 100%...al contrario della finale di coppa italia in cui ho tifato contro per i motivi della cessione....giusto o sbagliato che fosse....

(spero non ci siano dichiarazioni di berlusconi per rovinarmela in stile pre-derby ovviamente)  fortuna che non è partito


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dite quel che volete che conterrà poco ma è sempre un trofeo ufficiale e io sono emozionato....forza portiamolo a casa!
> 
> e soprattutto posso godermela tifando al 100%...al contrario della finale di coppa italia in cui ho tifato contro per i motivi della cessione....giusto o sbagliato che fosse....
> 
> (spero non ci siano dichiarazioni di berlusconi per rovinarmela in stile pre-derby ovviamente)  fortuna che non è partito



Stesse tue sensazioni...
La finale di coppa italia non l'ho sentita per niente per via della cessione dubbia..questa invece è più sentita perchè ormai sono strasicuro che entro marzo saremo cinesi.

Riguardo alla formazione: spero che all'ultimo metta Niang con Jack a centrocampo.Preferisco il francese un pò appannato a un Bertolacci completamente spaesato.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali
**
Juventus (4-3-1-2): Buffon; Lichtsteiner, Rugani, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Marchisio, Sturaro; Pjanic; Higuain, Mandzukic. All.Allegri


**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Bonaventura, Bacca, Suso. All. Montella*


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me è anticalcio pure in qualsiasi altro ruolo.
> Ah già dimenticavo, si sbatte e rincorre tutti.
> Ma sai chi se ne frega. A me piacevano e piacciono gli attaccanti come romario che se ne sbattevano altamente della fase difensiva ma sotto porta con la palla facevano ciò che volevano.
> A difendere ci pensino altri.



Straquoto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2016)

Forza Diavoli, andiamo a vincere la Coppa!!


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Dicembre 2016)

forza ragazzi


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Anche se le 2 formazioni sono di livello nettamente diverso e anche se sarà come sbattere addosso ad un muro... FORZA RAGAZZI


----------



## Dany20 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Proviamoci!


----------



## IDRIVE (23 Dicembre 2016)

DAI MIIIILAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

In generale preferivo Antonelli a De Sciglio...
Però credo che sabato abbia speso tanto dopo 3 mesi out...

Con Jack e Suso sulle fasce, Bacca deve fare un grande lavoro... Non dico smazzarsi come Lapadula, ma deve sfruttare "l'inesperienza" di Rugani e le sviste di Chiellini, che deve essere puntato forte anche da Suso


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Io ci credo!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fa sempre un pò effetto vedere gente che vive all'altro lato del mondo con la nostra maglia, la nostra sciarpa e grida come un pazzo


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Forza Milan dai !


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sembra che lo stadio è con noi ! Dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mandzukic ingestibile come torre sui lanci lunghi. La juve inizia l'attacco tranquillamente a 35m dalla porta.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Partiti male Suso e De Sciglio


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

azzeccassimo mezzo passaggio


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

La fascia di abate è una prateria


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Inizio negativo, ma c'è da dire che nelle sue migliori partite il Milan ha giocato bene il secondo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

se ciao


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia Gigio!


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partiti male Suso e De Sciglio


 Se è una questione di stanchezza è un brutto segno. Speriamo non sia colpa del fattore aereo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

cosa ci siamo venuti a fare a doha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Galliani sul trono .......


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

per ora Juve superiore,Milan in difficolta'


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Eh, malissimo fino ad ora.

Sto cesso di Sturacessi sembra Gerrard


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

grande Gigio


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

finita


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gol di Chiellini

Ciao core


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Dicembre 2016)

La favola Milan è già finita, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.. 
bisognava fare mercato a gennaio..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

schifo


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

eccolo....


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca comunque lì davanti non serve a niente


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gol Chielini


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

dovremmo essere già 3 o 4 a 0


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

sono 3 volte più cattivi di noi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fisicamente ci mangiano in testa


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

C'è troppa differenza ragazzi.. TROPPA.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

A mio parere il peggiore è Paletta, ho i brividi...

Bonaventura non ha toccato palla


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo sbagliando tutto tatticamente..


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

atleticamente c'e' un abisso incredibile


----------



## sballotello (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mai una gioia


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Si vabbè ma sono tutti grossi il doppio di noi


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> sono 3 volte più cattivi di noi


 Mi pare di vedere anche una straripanza atletica. Se il secondo tempo va pure così siamo stati sfavoriti dal ritardo aereo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma fanno quello che vogliono...


----------



## sballotello (23 Dicembre 2016)

Se qualcuno pensa che su questa squadra si possa costruire un futuro da top si sbaglia di grosso. Serviranno almeno otto titolari di livello


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Mi pare di vedere anche una straripanza atletica. Se il secondo tempo va pure così siamo stati sfavoriti dal ritardo aereo


Si vabbè il ritardo aereo...
Sembra di sentire Galliani...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> C'è troppa differenza ragazzi.. TROPPA.



Infatti..due categorie sopra..


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sti sporchi gobbi ladri per sta partita avranno preso pure i...biscotti rinforzati


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

stiamo facendo pena ragazzi..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La fascia di abate è una prateria



Non per colpa di Abate comunque.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Dicembre 2016)

triste spettacolo. Povero milan.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bonaventura nel tridente scelta senza senso comunque. 
'Sti cani di De Sciglio e Bertolacci non fanno una sovrapposizione come si deve..


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Si vabbè il ritardo aereo...
> Sembra di sentire Galliani...


 Due mesi fa non ricordo ci fu questo abisso a livello atletico


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Due mesi fa non ricordo ci fu questo abisso a livello atletico



Non erano in questa forma e soprattutto mancava quel mostro di Sturaro.


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

ci voleva il giallo per Pjianic


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Due mesi fa non ricordo ci fu questo abisso a livello atletico


Loro dovevano rodare. 
Noi eravamo al massimo ed ora come volevasi dimostrare senza uno straccio di panchina caleremo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fallo da giallo di Pjanic = richiamo verbale.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Come si fa a non ammonire Pijanic qui?


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

loro sembrano tutti grossi e superpalestrati...boh...che schifo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli un disastro


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

La differenza comunque la sta facendo la fisicità. Mandzukic le prende tutte di testa e facilita la risalita loro del pallone, da noi Bacca non la vede mai, non solo per colpa sua.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vediamo se riusciamo ad addormentare per un pò la partita


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bellissimo lancio di De Sciglio...


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> La differenza comunque la sta facendo la fisicità. Mandzukic le prende tutte di testa e facilita la risalita loro del pallone, da noi Bacca non la vede mai, non solo per colpa sua.



Quello e il fatto che comunque non facciamo due passaggi giusti di fila.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Meno male che esce Sandro..


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

De Sciglio cosa fa ?????????


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sovrapponiti, Bertolacci, per Dio..


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

L'atteggiamento della squadra è assurda, impaurita e titubante.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Abate riesce a prendere la gamba dell'avversario quando tira anche da solo a casa


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che pippaccia 'sto colombiano.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bel controllo Bacca


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Basta con sto Bacca! Basta!


Gooooolllllllllll


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Locatelli un disastro


 Ogni tanto ci dimentichiamo che ci giochiamo tutto con i 18enni


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Seeeeeeee JACK


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Goooooooolllllllll


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

bonaventuraaaa


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

gollonzo


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

GGGGGoooooooooooooLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque abbiamo due palle cosí quest anno.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Giacominooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Jackkkkkkk


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiii


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma porcaccia la miseriaccia zozza


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimo gol!


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che gol di Bonaventura !


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

E vai!!!! Jack!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> gollonzo



Ma dove.. L'ha cercato.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

c'era il secondo giallo per lichsteiner


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2016)

questo qua era da buttare fuori


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Lichtsteiner maiale!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Lichtsteiner pezzo di letame.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Per me era secondo giallo a Lichsteiner con la gomitata a Bonaventura.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Quanto diavolo corre Sturaro.. Mamma mia.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2016)

E si comincia a rubare...Lich era da espellere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bravo capitano. Bella chiusura.


----------



## CIppO (23 Dicembre 2016)

Eh ma si devono svegliare ancora un po'


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo giallo grosso come una casa


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> questo qua era da buttare fuori


eh ma figurati


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

arrivare a casa da lavoro, accendere la tv e vedere il gol di Jack non ha prezzo.

Lichtsteiner il solito schifoso, ovviamente graziato, manco a dirlo.

Cos'ha salvato Abate su Sturaro


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Lichtsteiner se continua così li lascia in 10


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Higuain può calciare la palla lontano e sfanculare l'arbitro senza essere ammonito?


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

grazie Damato..


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli cribbio!


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli da togliere a fine primo tempo.


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner se continua così li lascia in 10



Con un arbitro non italiano, qua si parla di Rubentus


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli disastroso


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner se continua così li lascia in 10



In Europa forse...in Italia mai nella vita!


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2016)

Altra palla persa incredibile da Locatelli e giallo a Romagnoli.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Santo Paletta.. Ma Locatelli incredibile..
Kucka, passala!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli da sostituire all'intervallo


----------



## Alfabri (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli ci mette una vita a fare qualsiasi giocata, e comunque non ha ancora giocato un pallone non dico in avanti, ma anche solo in orizzontale


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Lichtsteiner se continua così li lascia in 10


ma va lo sostituiranno prima


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Peccato Jack!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *I migliori giocatori della Juve di adesso sono Mandzukic e Sturaro*.
> 
> Allegri vuole sempre un giocatore vhe esce dalla panchina in grado di cambiare ritmo alla gara. Dybala e Cuadrado sono ideali in quel ruolo.



che dire? ci avevi visto davvero giusto, finora i migliori in campo sono proprio loro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dentro pasalic e fuori locatelli non fanno per lui questi ritmi ne queste partite...


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In Europa forse...in Italia mai nella vita!



e nemmeno in asia


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> e nemmeno in asia





Comunque è bello vedere che anche in Asia la Giuve è amatissima...bellissimi i buu che spesso li accompagnano.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo che metta Lapadula nella ripresa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Malissimo Localtelli

Gol loro nato da azione irregolare
Lichtsteiner doveva essere espulso


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mandzukic sta sovrastando sia Paletta che Romagnoli, dobbiamo porre rimedio perché creano tutte le azioni lanciando verso di lui..


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

smallball ha scritto:


> Locatelli da sostituire all'intervallo



sta sbagliando molto, ma secondo me deve continuare a giocare, a gennaio non prenderemo nessuno, e i sostituti sono osceni, ci serve come il pane che cresca in fretta, e queste partita ti fanno maturare più delle altre. Almeno io agirei così se fossi in Montella


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Veramente secondo i primi minuti pensavo che perdevamo la finale nella prima parte. Ma alla fine ci siamo rifatti e ce la giocheremo.


----------



## J&B (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca inguardabile


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Malissimo Localtelli
> 
> *Gol loro nato da azione irregolare
> Lichtsteiner doveva essere espulso*



strano vero?


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dentro pasalic e fuori locatelli non fanno per lui questi ritmi ne queste partite...



Pasalic è peggio di Locatelli...
Contro l'Atalanta, che non ha Khedira, è stato imbarazzante...

Piuttosto, se Lichtsteiner va in difficoltà e rischia il rosso, dentro Niang con Bertolacci in mezzo e Jack mezzala, Niang nel tridente...
E magari Antonelli per De Sciglio...


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Alla fine bene così, siamo partiti male ma poi ci siamo ripresi.

Che tristezza comunque le squadre di Allegri, una marea di campioni e giocano a lanci lunghi. Non fanno mai 3 passaggi di fila, mai. Che schifo.


----------



## Symon (23 Dicembre 2016)

Abate monumentale dietro, per chiusure e attenzione.
De Sciglio non stà facendo caxxate per ora ma Antonelli assicura più spinta...è da dentro o fuori se vogliamo vincerla và messo anche lui.
Bacca non si è visto, e gli darei ancora 15-20 minuti dopodichè inserirei Lapadula. E poi sempre verso il 70-75esimo Niang x Bertolacci.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

A me piace questa squadra e formazione forse cambierei solo Bacca per Lapa.
Mi sta piacendo molto Bertolacci.
Secondo me giochiamo meglio della Juve almeno nei primi 45 minuti.
Questi ragazzi e allenatore meritano il nostro supporto.
Forza che ce la possiamo fare.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> strano vero?



Sono furibondo perché noi facciamo schifo e queste cose non dovrebbero servire


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Stiamo crescendo, giochiamo con più consapevolezza.

Montella sta facendo un bel lavoro.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli è intimorito e si vede dalle giocate. Sente troppo la partita ma sostituirlo potrebbe bruciarlo. Col senno di poi forse andava risparmiato.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dentro pasalic e fuori locatelli non fanno per lui questi ritmi ne queste partite...



Sono d'accordo. Purtroppo la panchina che abbiamo è quella che è, però Locatelli oggi è spaesato. In alternativa potrebbe scalare Jack a centrocampo se non entrasse Pasalic e magari giocare davanti con Niang, anche se poi so già che alla prima delle sue tirerei giù metà dei santi del calendario.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque dopo questo primo tempo é piú la Juve del Milan a doversi chiedere cosa cambiare. Rischiano di portarsi la partita nell'ultimo quarto d'ora e con questa superioritá é assurdo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Loca sotto pressione non ci sta capendo davvero nulla, e, più in generale, è così già da un mesetto. Sarebbe vitale prendere Badelj..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me era secondo giallo a Lichsteiner con la gomitata a Bonaventura.



Aveva ragione Berlusconi: dovrebbero cambiare gli arbitri...
Perché un arbitro italiano?


----------



## Alfabri (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bonaventura comunque mi pare immensamente più efficace come mezz'ala. Forse un centrocampo con anche Bertolacci e Kucka non è sostenibile. Ad ogni modo non avremmo nessuno per rimpiazzarlo sulla fascia  Di sicuro la prima cosa è togliere Locatelli e mettere chiunque riesca a distribuire un po' meglio il pallone. Di testa non ne prendiamo mezza, palla al piede non facciamo manco due passaggi. O si inventano qualcosa Suso e Bonaventura oppure siamo totalmente nulli. Ah, bellissimo lo sto di Bacca sul cross di Suso: mia nonna con la gamba ingessata non avrebbe potuto fare meglio


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo i primi 20 minuti temevo l'imbarcata, ma ci siamo ripresi.
Però subiamo troppo la loro fisicità


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque io dei retropassaggi al portiere ne ho piene le tasche, ma che palle!!!!!!!


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Il sultano del brunei xD 

Al Galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>


Non postare queste oscenità


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mandzukic sta sovrastando sia Paletta che Romagnoli, dobbiamo porre rimedio perché creano tutte le azioni lanciando verso di lui..



Chiedere di tirargli giú i pantaloncini prima che salti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque io dei retropassaggi al portiere ne ho piene le tasche, ma che palle!!!!!!!



Anche perché i commentatori possono dire quello che vogliono ma non è forte coi piedi, anzi, la gioca con calma e basta


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Chiedere di tirargli giú i pantaloncini prima che salti?





Magari essere più cattivi sulle seconde palle potrebbe aiutare..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Io metterei Niang al posto di bacca almeno regge l'urto di Rugani e Chiellini...lapadula ho paura che se lo magnano vivo quanto bacca


----------



## Alfabri (23 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque io dei retropassaggi al portiere ne ho piene le tasche, ma che palle!!!!!!!



Ma che possiamo fare, se non riusciamo ad uscire dalla metà campo nè con lanci lunghi nè palla a terra?!?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



E' un effetto ottico o c'ha davvero na panza del genere Galliani?


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca è inutile al nostro gioco, ma è uno che in una finale non lo leverei neppure sotto tortura


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' un effetto ottico o c'ha davvero na panza del genere Galliani?



A forza di tour gastronomici, l'effetto prima o poi e' naturale sia questo


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo una squadra vera, e la reazione ai primi 15-20 minuti pazzeschi della Juve lo dimostra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Pensavo di essere già sotto di 3 gol .. va bene così , certo che sta Juve con tutti i campioni che ha dentro gioca da cane .


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono furibondo perché noi facciamo schifo e queste cose non dovrebbero servire



Con loro è così, ormai dovresti saperlo... che serva o meno loro rubano a prescindere


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2016)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Bacca è inutile al nostro gioco, ma è uno che in una finale non lo leverei neppure sotto tortura



Neanch'io.
Che poi fisicamente non abbiamo nessuno che possa giocarsela con i loro centrali... deve essere servito in PROFONDITA e con la sua velocita il bello grosso chiellini potra fare ben poco.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Bacca è inutile al nostro gioco, ma è uno che in una finale non lo leverei neppure sotto tortura



Bacca sin qui ha deciso solo una finale di Europa League, no perché ogni volta sembra che parliamo di Inzaghi..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Io firmerei per purgare i primi 30' del secondo tempo.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



per un attimo ho creduto avesse la patta aperta.... era solo la cravatta non gialla che mi ha tratto in inganno


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bacca sin qui ha deciso solo una finale di Europa League, no perché ogni volta sembra che parliamo di Inzaghi..



Pure Inzaghi ha deciso solo una finale di Champions su tre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non si devono sprecare queste cose, uff


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Pure Inzaghi ha deciso solo una finale di Champions su tre &#55357;&#56860;



Il Mondiale per Club? La Supercoppa Europea col Siviglia, la finale di Coppa Italia con la Roma..


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Mondiale per Club? La Supercoppa Europea col Siviglia, la finale di Coppa Italia con la Roma..



Non fare il pignolo 
Bacca oggi ci porta a casa la coppa


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bene kucka oggi, in ripresa.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Si scaldano Mati, Pasalic e Poli...

Solo Ely è più scarso in panca


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Non fare il pignolo &#55357;&#56860;
> Bacca oggi ci porta a casa la coppa &#55357;&#56886;


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Baccaboia


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Il primo cross decente di abate, un evento.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli, babba bia


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli........................


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

L'idea di Loca però era intelligente.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli oggi è a dir poco agghiacciante.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo tempo molto meglio noi. Forza!!!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Se però bacca non tira in porta


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dobbiamo segnare!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Traversa....


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

niente finita non è destino


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che sfiga..


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

No! E che cavolo!


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

che iella..


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

ma vaffa..... traversa di melma!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che sfigaaaaa, dai dai dai che ci stanno capendo poco!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'idea di Loca però era intelligente.



secondo me era geniale


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che sfortuna


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigio sììì
Abate ha dormito però.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grande Gigio


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

bis di donnarumma su khedira


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

riflesso felino


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli come caratteristiche è molto meglio in copertura che in impostazione.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

E quando segna sto colombiano

Arghhhhhh


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Loro sono stanchissimi.. Sturaro non ne ha più


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca forse andrebbe cambiato


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Se Bacca non segna neanche sti gol allora in campo non serve a nulla


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> secondo me era geniale



Se lo capivano o Bacca o Jack erano in porta.

Nooooooooooooooooooooo mannaggia mannaggia mannaggia


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco i cross di abate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

mamma che scandalo abate, madonna santa


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

dai abbiamo sprecato adesso entra dybala e segna


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bertolacci per me oggi molto bene.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Posso dirlo?

Perdere sta gara mi darebbe davvero fastidio.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Occhio adesso a questo tra le linee..


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dybala... è finita


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gabriel santo subito.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Posso dirlo?
> 
> Perdere sta gara mi darebbe davvero fastidio.



eh ma sempre così anzi quando strameriti contro questi è più facile che perdi


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka non ne ha più... Dentro Pasalic, dai. Eccolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siamo dove volevamo essere, pari alla mezz'ora del secondo tempo. Adesso vediamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Via kucka dal campo, via via


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Locatelli, ma come fai a dar pallone a De Sciglio marcato da due uomini? Boh..


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Locatelli che palla ha dato a De Sciglio? Basta, toglietelo, io voglio vincerla sta partita!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

sofferenza infinita


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> eh ma sempre così anzi quando strameriti contro questi è più facile che perdi



Già... finora bene, però ora la juve sta crescendo.

Si soffre.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sto Dybala... porca miseria che forte, ha cambiato totalmente la partita...


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli che palla ha dato a De Sciglio? Basta, toglietelo, io voglio vincerla sta partita!



Una roba immonda


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dybala è un fenomeno altroché


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Serve cambio di passo lì davanti, dentro Niang secondo me.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai che dobbiamo fare il colpaccio!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

La cosa buona é che con l'entrata di Lemina non puó entrare Cuadrado.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Con quei tre davanti la Juve la vince,
ci vuole coraggio, dentro Niang e Lapa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

I telecronosti non vedono l ora che Mynala segni


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Serve cambio di passo lì davanti, dentro Niang secondo me.



Se avesse i neuroni collegati, non sarebbe una brutta idea.

L'incognita è in che modo entrerebbe: se in modalità casinista o in modalità spaccapartita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non ce ne più... Peccato non aver cambi adeguati


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Buffon maledetto..


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca che capra


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma quando segni? Quando?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

se ciao bacca


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma no dai!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca 

Cavolo quel cross te lo devi mangiare.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca non lo voglio più vedere. Basta, via anche a zero.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi, che bella squadra che siamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma cosa fa de sciglio???


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma cosa fa de sciglio???



A qusto punto è giusto anche provarci da fuori...certo che col culo che abbiamo ovviamente il tiro finisce alto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Io la butterei in caciara dentro Niang e Lapadula, fuori Bacca e jack.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka deve uscire


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, che bella squadra che siamo.


 Io penso davvero che Montella abbia fatto un mezzo miracolo. È solo che la gente se ne accorge solo quando si vincono trofei


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dio santo Kucka..


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma come si fa!?!??! Ma come si fa?!?!?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

che palle


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

no vabbè, ne abbiamo sbagliate troppe, questi ci castigano


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma come si fa?!?!?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma vaffanc...non ce n'è andata bene nemmeno mezza.


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai bacca cavolo!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

niente


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbè, no dai


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

55% Milan di posseso di palla. Incredibile


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo che il West Ham non stia vedendo la partita, altrimenti per Bacca ci offrono venti euro


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Io nei supplementari fare un 4-4-2 con lapa e bacca e jack e Suso esterni


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2016)

E comunque vada rimango soddisfatto personalmente, abbiamo fatto proprio una bella partita.

Anche senza mercato, se non ci saranno grossi infortuni possiamo puntare almeno al quarto posto


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io nei supplementari fare un 4-4-2 con lapa e bacca e jack e Suso esterni



Jack mi sembra un po' spremuto, vediamo quanto tiene. Proverei a buttare dentro Niang, sperando che non entra in modalità capra.


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti alla squadra comunque vada a finire.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Così sarà ancora peggio in caso di sconfitta, perché li abbiamo messi sotto per un'ora.

A prescindere da come andrà, davvero complimenti a tutti i ragazzi


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca è davvero una roba imbarazzante.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ho sempre difeso bacca ma oggi non ha alibi, senza cattiveria non segnerà mai.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

tutti abbastanza bene, a parte De Sciglio, da sempre la sensazione di poterla perdere, e Bacca, oggi più un peso che altro.
Molto bene Paletta Jack e sopratutto Suso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Credo non ci siano dubbi che il Milan già nei 90 minuti meriterebbe la coppa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Riusciamo a fare 30' senza fare un post di insulti ogni volta che uno dei nostri sbaglia un passaggio o un contrasto?

Questa squadra é solo da sotenere.

Forza ragazzi!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dentro Niang, con la sua velocità e la stanchezza dei difensori della Juve può essere un fattore.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sto Sconcerto è ovunque a sparare le sue boiate?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla squadra comunque vada a finire.





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Così sarà ancora peggio in caso di sconfitta, perché li abbiamo messi sotto per un'ora.
> 
> A prescindere da come andrà, davvero complimenti a tutti i ragazzi



Concordo, davvero bravi oggi


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

tensione a mille...solo noi possiamo perderla con 2 cambi a disposizione..
Spero entri Niang e spacchi la partita.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Jack è al lumicino...
Credo che Montella piuttosto che Niang si tuteli e mette Antonelli ala...

Magari col 4-4-2 con Lapadula-Bacca


----------



## Polis (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non si può difendere Bacca. Anche un *cacchio* di Thomasson la decideva sta partita con tutte le occasioni che ha avuto.


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Sconcerto è ovunque a sparare le sue boiate?



o'professò


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Credo non ci siano dubbi che il Milan già nei 90 minuti meriterebbe la coppa.



in rapporto alle forze in campo sì, come dati assoluti comunque gigio ha fatto un sacco di parate


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2016)

ma quanti goal si è mangiato Bacca? agghiacciante


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma vattene a quel paese scarpone


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bacca IMMONDIZIA


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Basta Bacca. basta, Non lo voglio più vedere.
BASTA


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

bacca è da galera


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai lo fa apposta


----------



## Milo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non credo!!!!!! Bacca maledetto!!!!!!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Suso incredibile. Sto asino sta rovinando tutto.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non ci credo!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Vaffanc___ Bacca, vattene domani


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbe...


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Questo qui non sa manco stoppare un pallone. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in rapporto alle forze in campo sì, come dati assoluti comunque gigio ha fatto un sacco di parate




Vero, però le occasioni migliori le abbiamo avute noi. Il che mi fa davvero incavolare...se Bacca non fosse entrato in modalità Calloni....


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

"L'uomo delle finali" (cit.)


----------



## folletto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Incredibile, non si può non segnare


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gioca contro il cialtrone


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Dicembre 2016)

Fai schifo bacca maledetto idiota


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Polis ha scritto:


> *Non si può difendere Bacca*. Anche un *cacchio* di Thomasson la decideva sta partita con tutte le occasioni che ha avuto.



ormai mi sono rassegnato pure io con lui, deve sparire


----------



## prebozzio (23 Dicembre 2016)

ma niang e lapadula?


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Suso monumentale


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2016)

Suso è destinato a diventare il numero uno del suo ruolo al mondo. Grandioso.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che aspetta a mettere Lapadula?


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Evrà comunque gran cesso i gobbi avrebbero potuto giocarsi la champions lo scorso anno se non fosse stato per lui


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai sti cambi che la vinciamo, porca miseriaccia porca!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Loro sono sfiniti.. Dai, ragazzi!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Suso gli sta facendo venire il mal di testa.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Oh, ne facesse UNA buona. UNA.

E' incredibile.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Miglior prestazione di sempre stasera per Suso


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Suso gli sta facendo venire il mal di testa.



Taxi for Evra


----------



## chicagousait (23 Dicembre 2016)

Accidenti a Bacca ma che gol ha sbagliato


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non sappiamo come finirà, ma l'immagine di questa Juve sfinita rimarrà a lungo nella memoria.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Pasalic sveglia, Cristo.. In mezz'ora ancora ne fa una buona


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Entra Lapadula finalmente


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Suso è destinato a diventare il numero uno del suo ruolo al mondo. Grandioso.


 Sì temeva fosse giocatore "mono-mossa" e invece ha diverse soluzioni


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai, dai! Fuori, cesso!


----------



## Schism75 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque finisca stasera mi posso dire soddisfatto. E' un crimine non potenziare a Gennaio questa squadra. E' un CRIMINE.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo come finirà, ma l'immagine di questa Juve sfinita rimarrà a lungo nella memoria.



come no, appena ricomincia l'anno ne fanno 4 alla prima che si scansa e via


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vai lapa


----------



## R41D3N (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ci fosse stato lapadula in campo staremmo già festeggiando. 
Pazzesca l'involuzione di Bacca! 
Ma come si fa?


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Alzati, asino!


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Pfiuuuu


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Male la mancata entrata di Niang, li avrebbe travolti...

devo capire che porcheria ci sia dietro al perchè Lapa non era già entrato per Bacca dai supplementari.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Spero riescano a mettere palloni per Lapa, Suso ora è marcato da 3, e Jack dall'altra parte è stremato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che tuffo Higuain.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2016)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Ci fosse stato lapadula in campo staremmo già festeggiando.
> Pazzesca l'involuzione di Bacca!
> Ma come si fa?


Vuole andarsene, non gliene frega più nulla.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

Baccalà ce l'ha fatta perdere


Che schifo di giocatore


----------



## varvez (23 Dicembre 2016)

Questa è diventata una squadra, complimenti a Montella e a Berlusconi che ha evidentemente smesso di rompere le scatole al mister di turno


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Male la mancata entrata di Niang, li avrebbe travolti...
> 
> devo capire che porcheria ci sia dietro al perchè Lapa non era già entrato per Bacca dai supplementari.


Secondo me Niang è già venduto...altrochè Bacca..


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

ora la vedo male dopo le occasioni sciupate non rischieremo più di tanto e cercheremo di andare ai rigori


----------



## folletto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Risultato scritto dopo il gol già fatto non segnato da Bacca


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

aumentano i rimpianti


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me Niang è già venduto...altrochè Bacca..



Può darsi


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque molto bene Bertolacci anche nella nuova posizione. Ha contenuto molto bene Dybala. Giocatore recuperato a buoni livelli.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Godoooooooooooo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia che strippata


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ce ne erano 12 in fuorigioco


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

netto offside


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Di 800 metri..


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Diosssss


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

ora che de sciglio è sull'altra fascia ho paurissima


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2016)

desceglio voragine a destra
da vendere ieri, rifiliamo sto pacco alla juve


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

il barone


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Comunque molto bene Bertolacci anche nella nuova posizione. Ha contenuto molto bene Dybala. Giocatore recuperato a buoni livelli.


Quoto, nelle prossime partite deve giocatore lui con Locatelli panchinato defitivamente.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dio esiste.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che s'è mangiato sto somaro

Fiuuuuuuu


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

ottimo questo gol sbagliato


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dybala che fail


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dybala Bacchizzato


----------



## varvez (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dybacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai Lapadula! Sei il piú fresco devi pressare anche l'erba del prato!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grande Gigio!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Resistete adesso, cavolo


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

bravo Gigio!!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Andiamo a giocarcela ai rigori dai


----------



## R41D3N (23 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq ce la siamo.mangiata alla grande, se mai arriviamo ai rigori non vedo proprio come potremmo spuntarla. La fortuna ci ha abbandonato da un pezzo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Espelli 'sto panzone.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Attaccatissimo al corpo, per cortesia..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

il tocco c è stato?ma che si beve cerqueti?


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

non era rigore assolutamente


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

bah ci vuole un miracolo noi siamo senza piedi


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigio facci eiaculare ora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Scandalosmil telecronista! Il contatto c'é stato!

Ma che minchia dice! Gli tira da 1m col braccio attaccato al corpo e pure fuori area!

Scandalosa la protesta!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma sul serio protestano per questo """rigore"""?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Evra gli ha tirato la palla palesemente di proposito, De Sciglio non poteva certo smaterializzarsi il braccio.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vergognosi i ladri bianconeri a chiedere un rigore del genere


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque vada è stato un successo


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ora speriamo in Gigio, perché i nostri ""rigoristi""....


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vabbè... chi ne esce a testa alta siamo noi, comunque vada... Bravissimi ragazzi


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Forza!


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Kucka


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Telecronaca Rai squallida. Squallida. Dall'inizio hanno fatto il tifo per la Juve. Stanno lasciando intendere che il rigore per loro c'era quando il braccio era attaccato al corpo.

Dybala è da inizio partita che lo invocano e ora sono tutti delusi che non abbia segnato.

Squallidi. Meno male che in studio sono più imparziali.

Milan ottimo. Divario enorme, ma il milan li ha larghissimi tratti dominati. Do mi na ti.

Forza Montella, forza ragazzi.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

vai gigio facce o miracolo


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

ci vuole un miracolo


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque finisca stasera mi posso dire soddisfatto. E' un crimine non potenziare a Gennaio questa squadra. E' un CRIMINE.


 Davvero


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

finita


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ma Lapadula tremava...

Dai...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Pessimo rigore.. Pessimo..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

lo sapevo che lo sbagliava


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao..


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

errore mandzukic


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

troppo giovani noi e troppo esperti loro


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bravo!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grande Giacomino.
Forza Gigione


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

bravo jack


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gol del panzone


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Odio i rigori


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

madonna kucka...


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

C'è Montolivo....
Ahia


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

pari kucka


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bene!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che ansia...


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non ne sbagliano uno sti maledetti


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bravo Suso


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

susoooooo


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

pari Suso


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigio, buttati alla fine!!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Uff che sofferenza...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Mario, ti prego!


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigioooooooooooooo


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

siiiiiii


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

preghiamo pasalic


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

siii


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Gigioooo


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

GIGIO

l'ultimo non lo posso vedere


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dai MARIO


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Finita!!!!


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vi amooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

vittoriaaaaa


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!


----------



## Coripra (23 Dicembre 2016)

EVVAIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vai!!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Si i i i i i i i i i i i i finalmenteeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## dottor Totem (23 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma uomo partita


----------



## folletto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Evvaiiiiiii

Ma chi era il grandissimo Sergio in tribuna?


----------



## chicagousait (23 Dicembre 2016)

No vabbè ragazzi abbiamo vinto nn lo credevo davvero possibile


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2016)

Noi non ci scansiamo, Buffon. Noi vinciamo.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

definitivo passaggio di consegne Buffon / Donnarumma


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Donnarumma sei un c. di fenomeno.


----------



## J&B (23 Dicembre 2016)

PRIMO TITULO


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

*Aleeeeeeeee, aleeeeeeeeeeeeee, alè Milan, ALE', Forza lotta vicerai non ti lasceremo maiiiiii*


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii questo per Allegri, la Rai, i telecronisti, Higuain e gli rubentini.

Montella EROE. Grandi tutti!!


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ahahahah gobbiiii maledettiiiii


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Vinciamo...
> 
> ...............



So' mmago!!!


----------



## markjordan (23 Dicembre 2016)

godo , poco ma godo


----------



## malos (23 Dicembre 2016)

Finalmente!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Questi ragazzi e noi tifosi ce lo meritavamo.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piango


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Alzala Mattia alzala!!!


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Yeeeeeeeee grandi ragazzi ...l'inizio del Milan giovane ed italiano?!?!?!??! OMG !!! Vabbe oggi festeggiamo da domani mi aspetto qualche dichiarazione del nano


----------



## wfiesso (23 Dicembre 2016)

Primo piano di Galliani che festeggia a centrocampo... come rovinarmi la serata


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2016)

L'ESTERO è la kryptoninte della Juventus. GODO


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Montolivo ha vinto un titolo!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'ESTERO è la kryptoninte della Juventus. GODO




#Finoalconfine


----------



## Schism75 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimi! E' solo una Supercoppa, ma davvero prestazione eccezionale. Bravissimi!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grande partita e grande vittoria
Sono contentissimo


----------



## Giangy (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sono super felice!!!


----------



## martinmilan (23 Dicembre 2016)

una liberazione...anni di sofferenze alleviate per una sera davvero magnifica!

Goduria immensa vincere coi gobbi..
P.s. Abbiamo il portiere più forte del mondo.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Dicembre 2016)

Siiiii!!! Godo!!!!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2016)

Oh là, grande Vincenzo.


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2016)

Contro quelli lì. Contro quelli lì. An scansa mia, direbbero dove vivo. Per una sera si stragode! Bravi ragazzi!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Dicembre 2016)

godo troppo ragazzi!!!


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sto piangendo


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Dicembre 2016)

Montella sei un grande! Mitici ragazzi! evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii #noinonciscansiamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Dicembre 2016)

Godo come un maiale.


----------



## Mille e una notte (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ok riesco a tornare a scrivere. TRIPUDIO. Godro' per sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vittoria meritata.


----------



## Casnop (23 Dicembre 2016)

E stasera possiamo dire di avere due fuoriclasse. È nata una supernova: Suso.


----------



## Kaw (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimi tutti, che orgoglio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Era tanto che non soffrivo così, ma soprattutto che avessi tanta empatia per i giocatori in campo.

E' solo una coppetta, ma sono emozionato...


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

dopo dante delusioni e sofferenze finalmente ! 
grazie ai ragazzi e mister vincenzo montella 

grande giocatore suso 


GRAZIE !


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Dicembre 2016)

Volevano il rigorino al 125mo i maiali... godoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sto piangendo come un bambino! Ci siamo meritati questa coppa fino all'ultima goccia di sudore. Sono orgoglioso di questi ragazzi e di questo l'allenatore


----------



## Dany20 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dopo 5 anni finalmente. Contro tutto e tutti. Bravi!!!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (23 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimi ragazzi !!!voglio la fascina sul braccio di jack!!forza Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Buon Natale, rossoneri! Grazie a tutti i ragazzi e il mister


----------



## Albijol (23 Dicembre 2016)

Raga quando potete che qualcuno pubblichi i rigori su Youtube, come al solito spengo la Tv in questi casi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Un saluto anche a #Pjaca


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2016)

Come godo, sto volando oltre la stratosfera


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2016)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Grandissimi ragazzi !!!voglio la fascina sul braccio di jack!!forza Milan



Jack è il nostro futuro. Lui e gigio saranno i nuovi capitani. Dovranno esserlo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Abate si merita tutta la vita di alzarla
Vai, Ignazio!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Dicembre 2016)

Come manchester, godo!!!!


----------



## medjai (23 Dicembre 2016)

Alzala Ignazio, che un'altra non vedrai !


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri fratelli, finalmente una gioia, ce lo meritiamo! Buon natale e sempre forza Milan!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che emozione ragazzi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mi sto riprendendo adesso. Grandissima partita, a tratti abbiamo dominato. Bravissimi ragazzi e bravissimo Montella!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandi tutti, dal primo all'ultimo!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sono tornato solo ora dal lavoro... e leggo questa immensa gioia!!!! 
La supercoppa .. dopo secoli finalmente abbiamo portato a casa una coppaaaaa 
Forza Milan


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimi!!!!!!!
Che prestazione!!! E vittoria meritatissima!!!!!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Dicembre 2016)

Partita sontuosa dei ragazzi. Vittoria stra stra stra meritata! Che goduria..........


----------



## smallball (23 Dicembre 2016)

una bella gioia dopo 5 anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Finalmente un trofeo, e ottenerlo contro i gobbi è ancora meglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Non riesco a smettere di piangere


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissimi tutti! La gioia più grande è avere alzato la coppa in faccia ai ladri dopati, come a Manchester. Godo!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che bel  di natale.


----------



## patriots88 (23 Dicembre 2016)

orgoglioso di questi ragazzi


----------



## unbreakable (23 Dicembre 2016)

Vi siete presi pjanic , vi siete presi higuain, e ve la siete presa nel... 
Bravi ragazzi..tenuta testa ad una squadra costruita per dominare..montella si mangia allegri tatticamente..bravi tutti..ora si festeggia


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mamma mia che giocatore Jesús Joaquín Fernández Sáez de la Torre, meglio noto come Suso.


----------



## Symon (23 Dicembre 2016)

Una parata così stupenda su Dybala di Donnarumma, neanche Neuer.....
Comunque l'hanno meritata, l'hanno voluto fortemente tutti e se la sono presa, grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Dicembre 2016)

vittoria ultrameritata


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> So' mmago!!!



Io avevo detto pareggiamo, mi sa che c'ho preso di piú io.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Grandi tutti, dal primo all'ultimo!



Anche Bacca?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Dicembre 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Anche Bacca?



Pignolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mi piange il cuore sapere che questa squadra non verrà rinforzata a gennaio. Potevamo ambire già da subito a grandi traguardi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque la Juve per la squadra che ha gioca veramente malissimo.
Peccato che oltre a loro in Serie A ci sia il nulla cosmico, avessimo fatto un mercato decente quest'estate potevamo pensare pure a qualcosa di più che al semplice piazzamento in CL.

Nonostante questa sera, rimango sempre dell'idea che l'EL sia un traguardo complicato da raggiungere senza ricambi.


----------



## sballotello (23 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti a montella ed ai ragazzi. Fossi in Vincenzo approfitterei della pausa natalizia per capire se nel vivaio è possibile promuovere un paio di giocatori dato che il mercato sarà il solito squallore


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo giocato una grande partita e per lunghi tratti della gara siamo stati superiori agli avversari. Vittoria meritata. Complimenti alla squadra e a Montella, che è riuscito a rendere decente una squadra mediocre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che bello vincere!

Mi sono rotto le palle di impostare la stagione per arrivare terzi o sesti.

Spero prendano sul serio la coppa Italia e l'anno prossimo l'Europa League. Io voglio vedere finali come questa ancora e ancora.

Che gioia! Mia moglie scandalizzata perché a cinquant'anni mi butto per terra urlando al rigore di Pasalic. Visto che erano passati tanti anni dall'ultima volta pensava fossi maturato.
Ma il Milan non passa mai!


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che bello vincere!
> 
> Mi sono rotto le palle di impostare la stagione per arrivare terzi o sesti.
> 
> ...



Già!

Che bello TORNARE a vincere! 

Era una sensazione che mancava da troppo tempo!


----------



## wildfrank (23 Dicembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Un saluto anche a #Pjaca



Soprattutto a lui: tiè!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Dicembre 2016)

Sono felice, sono felicissimo... mi hanno rasserenato la serata... un regalo di Natale fantastico


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mi sono ripreso soltanto ora. GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo

JUVE M...rdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


tutti a casa!!!!


Grandissimi ragazzi, FORZA MILAN


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2016)

A me di questa coppa importa poco, ma il segnale è particolarmente incoraggiante.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Si gode tanto, ma tanto. Prestazione super dei ragazzi!!!


----------



## koti (23 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A me di questa coppa importa poco, ma il segnale è particolarmente incoraggiante.


Anche a me frega poco/nulla della coppa, più che altro godo tantissimo per aver battuto i gobbi (la seconda volta nel giro di pochi mesi).


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ci sono oltre 4000 persone collegate al Forum. E parliamo di una Supercoppa Italiana. 

La gente si era disamorata di questa squadra. Non ne poteva davvero più.

E' ora di tornare a vincere. Ma a vincere veramente!


----------



## Gekyn (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 4000 persone collegate al Forum. E parliamo di una Supercoppa Italiana.
> 
> La gente si era disamorata di questa squadra. Non ne poteva davvero più.
> 
> E' ora di tornare a vincere. Ma a vincere veramente!



Merito di Montella, ha creato un gruppo stupendo che sta andando oltre i loro limiti.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo messo sotto la Juve e vinto strameritatamente. Godo come un matto!


----------



## ignaxio (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 4000 persone collegate al Forum. E parliamo di una Supercoppa Italiana.
> 
> La gente si era disamorata di questa squadra. Non ne poteva davvero più.
> 
> E' ora di tornare a vincere. Ma a vincere veramente!



<3 cuori rossoneri!!


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque la Juve per la squadra che ha gioca veramente malissimo.
> Peccato che oltre a loro in Serie A ci sia il nulla cosmico, avessimo fatto un mercato decente quest'estate potevamo pensare pure a qualcosa di più che al semplice piazzamento in CL.
> 
> Nonostante questa sera, rimango sempre dell'idea che l'EL sia un traguardo complicato da raggiungere senza ricambi.



Allegri non sa proprio utilizzare tutti quei piedi buoni che ha : Higuain, Dybala, Pjaca, Alex Sandro, Pjancic, Cuadrado...
Li avesse Montella sarebbe una cosa completamente diversa.


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 4000 persone collegate al Forum. E parliamo di una Supercoppa Italiana.
> 
> La gente si era disamorata di questa squadra. Non ne poteva davvero più.
> 
> E' ora di tornare a vincere. Ma a vincere veramente!





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Merito di Montella, ha creato un gruppo stupendo che sta andando oltre i loro limiti.



Fantastico, quoto [MENTION=152]Gekyn[/MENTION]. Questa squadra mi ha fatto reinnamorare al di là della vittoria.


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allegri non sa proprio utilizzare tutti quei piedi buoni che ha : Higuain, Dybala, Pjaca, Alex Sandro, Pjancic, Cuadrado...
> Li avesse Montella sarebbe una cosa completamente diversa.



Che spreco certa qualità in mano ad Allegri. Cosa si apprezza di più di questa Juve? Il pressing e la compattezza. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Dicembre 2016)

mamma mia ragazzi, da quant'è che non provavamo emozioni così ? io alla fine e alla premiazione ho trattenuto a stento le lacrime, e il tutto per una supercoppa italiana.... immaginatevi se tornassimo a vincere scudi e champions 

è un momento bellissimo, sono felicissima, buon natale a tutti e forza milan sempre


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grandissima partita, bravi tutti e che goduriaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Dicembre 2016)

Quoto tutti quelli che l'hanno scritto: *questa squadra sa lottare* ed è la cosa che più ci piace dopo anni di mozzarelle in campo. E bravissimo a Montella: tutto merito suo.


----------



## Victorss (23 Dicembre 2016)

Ragazzi il regalo di Natale PIU' BELLO di sempreeee..
Sono stremato e senza voce, ho visto la partita a casa di amici juventini e al goal di Pasalic mi sono tuffato a terra con le convulsioni!!
Grazie ragazzi, era davvero tanto, TROPPO TEMPO che non godevo così tanto. Potremo anche arrivare quinti o sesti ma metterla nel di dietro a quell'ignorante di Allegri e a quei presuntuosi dei gobbi per due volte nel giro di pochi giorni NON HA UN NESSUN CASPIO DI PREZZO!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Dicembre 2016)

Mi mancheranno davvero tanto..... Ma tanto.
Le esultanze di zio fester adriano sono come la Mastercard.
Non hanno prezzo


----------



## kolao95 (23 Dicembre 2016)

C'è un video bellissimo su Twitter in cui si vede da dietro alla porta Donnarumma esultare scivolando davanti a Buffon e tutti corrono ad abbracciarlo. Fantastico.. Se lo mettono su Youtube lo posto.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Allegri non sa proprio utilizzare tutti quei piedi buoni che ha : Higuain, Dybala, Pjaca, Alex Sandro, Pjancic, Cuadrado...
> Li avesse Montella sarebbe una cosa completamente diversa.



Alex Sandro e Cuadrado sono i giocatori che più invidio alla Juve.
Cmq si,Allegri è un mediocre.


----------



## Reblanck (23 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono oltre 4000 persone collegate al Forum. E parliamo di una Supercoppa Italiana.
> 
> La gente si era disamorata di questa squadra. Non ne poteva davvero più.
> 
> E' ora di tornare a vincere. Ma a vincere veramente!



Ce ne sta tanta di gente che ha voglia di rivivere momenti come il goal di Inzaghi contro l'Ajax o i brividi e coliche renali per l'attesa di un derby europeo,ma persone come Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno portato via anche la voglia di sognare in questi anni,speriamo che sia il preludio ad un cambiamento.


----------



## Symon (23 Dicembre 2016)

Riguardavo i rigori...
Marchisio ha tirato un rigore strepitoso...Addirittura si è infilata nella parte alta della rete!!!
Anche Khedira...gran rigore.
Lapadula ha imparato a ciabattare da Niang...stesso schifo di rigore ad un metro da Buffon...
Kucka dopo aver visto le bordate ai rigori con la sua Slovacchia mi aspettavo una cannonata...e così è stato
Pasalic e Jack perfetti....


----------



## de sica (23 Dicembre 2016)

Dire che godo copiosamente sarebbe poco.. non avevo chissà che aspettative ma cavoli.. che fame questa sera, che partita!! Hanno giocato sempre senza cedere mai nulla e alla fine se l'hanno vinta, meritatamente. Complimenti a tutti, GRAZIE RAGAZZI!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Dicembre 2016)

E' solo una Supercoppa italiana ma sono tremendamente felice! Quanto tempo che non si vinceva qualcosa e finalmente, era ora!


----------



## Pit96 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Un GRAZIE a questi ragazzi che hanno lottato come leoni e all'allenatore che sta facendo benissim oltre ogni più rosea previsione. Si vede che non siamo abituati a queste partite. Ma è proprio per questo che siamo così contenti.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2016)

State mandando giù tutto il server, e vi assicuro che NON è facile farlo!

State buoni!


----------



## Black (23 Dicembre 2016)

solo ora riesco a collegarmi. Grandissima vittoria ragazzi, che soddisfazione! grandi tutti. Non ci posso credere! passeremo tutti uno splendido natale


----------



## ghettoprollo (23 Dicembre 2016)

Che felicità ragazzi! Vincere così, contro quei cosi arroganti, con ferocia e giocando anche in maniera piacevole mi dà un'immensa soddisfazione. Serata perfetta, resa ancora più dolce dalla convinzione che questa sarà una data da imprimersi nella memoria: non importa dovessimo anche perdere la prossima di campionato, questo gruppo oggi ha avuto il suo battesimo. Sono questi gli eventi che creano legami forti e plasmeranno il Milan del futuro, che possono far scattare la scintilla di chi si era un po' perso (Bertolacci) o consacrare chi stava cercando di emergere (Gigio, Romagna e Suso su tutti). Paletta mi gasa, possiede cattiveria e carattere da spartano. Pasalic potrebbe davvero ingranare. Bonaventura non lo commento neanche.
L'unico che vedo un po' a parte è Bacca, Montolivo lo considero già nel cestino dell'umido. Devono solo passare a ritirarlo.

Da questi ragazzi possiamo davvero ripartire, sono convinto che iniettando in squadra giocatori decisivi, torneremo a giocarci i trofei che ci competono, da GRANDE SQUADRA QUALE È IL MILAN! Scusate il maiuscolo, quella frase fate conto l'abbia urlata.

Vincere aiuta a vincere.

FORZA MILAN


----------



## S T B (23 Dicembre 2016)

con le dovute proporzioni mi sembrava la sera del maggio 2003. Prima vittoria di un gruppo, anche se allora era pieno di campioni affermati. Dopo il gol di chiellini pensavo sarebbe stata una vittoria facile della juve, poi dal pareggio di Jack è stato ottimo Milan e nel secondo tempo meritavamo di vincerla. Mi ha schifato il pipita con il suo tuffo e tutti a chiedere il rigore dopo, ma è stato anche più bello vincere. Continuiamo così!!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grande felicità
Fatemi dire solo una cosa su Abate: tante volte mi ha fatto smadonnare, non è Cafu o Tassotti (e neanche Anquilletti), ma quello che può lo dà tutto. Molti non saranno d'accordo ma è stato un degno capitano
(E' la terza volta che vedo i nostri vincere ai rigori contro la Juve: la prima nel 1973 Coppa Italia dopo la fatal Verona)


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie ragazzi GRAZIE!


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Dicembre 2016)

1) Vittoria da orgasmo per vari motivi: loro erano quelli belli, biondi, con gli occhi azzurri, quelli che avevano vinto 97 trofei a 10. Sembrava tutto scritto, soprattutto dopo che sono passati in vantaggio, invece la Coppa la riportiamo a casa noi e non abbiamo meritato, ma stra-meritato. Del resto avevamo meritato più di loro anche in finale di Coppa Italia, quindi...
2) Bacca, dove vai? Sapevamo che il personaggio era quello: gran fiuto del gol, ma zero apporto alla manovra e zero sacrificio per il gioco di squadra. Se segna ha ragione l'allenatore che lo ha schierato, se non segna diventa irritante. Ora però si è messo a sbagliare gol che per lui dovrebbero essere automatici. Se la coppa avesse preso la strada di Torino, la finale sarebbe stata ricordata e rimpianta da noi milanisti per quel colpo di testa a 4 minuti dalla fine a un metro dalla porta dove si è praticamente schiacciato il pallone sui piedi. Urge tornare ad impegnarsi subito, magari smettendo anche (lui o l'agente) di offrirsi a mezzo mondo.
3) Quando sfileremo a San Siro con la coppa ESIGO che il primo coro sia "Vincenzoooo Montellaaa Eeeh-Ooh..." o qualcosa di simile, ma comunque indirizzato a questo allenatore. La vittoria di questo trofeo è all' 80% merito suo.
4) Che bello, abbiamo vinto la Coppa... Anche Galliani ha pianto, dichiarando che di tutti i 29 trofei questo è uno dei più speciali... Il Libro cuore ci fa una pippa... Sì, bravo Montella, bravi ragazzi, dedicatela pure a Berlusconi, a patto però che ora non si ringalluzzisca troppo e ricominci a gettarci il panico addosso con i suoi virtuosismi verbali. Portiamo in fondo 'sto closing e basta, tanto ha sentito, Signor Presidente? I cinesi sono disposti a mandare lei ad alzare i trofei, anche come presidente onorario.
5) Amici rossoneri, non stupitevi se domattina al bar, nei discorsi degli Juventini, questa è diventata come per incanto una coppetta. Fino al calcio d'inizio l'avevano praticamente vinta, ora è normale fare il classico gioco della volpe e l'uva.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Abbiamo dominato la Juve per 80 minuti supplementari inclusi.

Hanno giocato abbastanza bene anche De Sciglio e Bertolacci, che è tutto dire.

Suso sembra un alieno e Donnarumma oggi ha fatto un salto ancora più netto verso l'affermazione.

Note negative (ma chi se ne frega oggi): Locatelli e Bacca


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Dicembre 2016)

È una coppa che vale poco.. ma è stato bello tornsre a vincere dopo tanto tempo. Mi mancava... grazie Montella.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> C'è un video bellissimo su Twitter in cui si vede da dietro alla porta Donnarumma esultare scivolando davanti a Buffon e tutti corrono ad abbracciarlo. Fantastico.. Se lo mettono su Youtube lo posto.



me lo passi in pvt?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> State mandando giù tutto il server, e vi assicuro che NON è facile farlo!
> 
> State buoni!



se incominciassimo ad inserire campioni in questa squadra e ritornassimo di nuovo competitivi, questo forum imploderebbe


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se incominciassimo ad inserire campioni in questa squadra e ritornassimo di nuovo competitivi, questo forum imploderebbe



se oltre a noi cominceranno a venire sul forum anche i tifosi cinesi, ciao core. 

admin potenzia il server


----------



## Aron (24 Dicembre 2016)

Vincere ai rigori 

contro la Juventus  

ancora


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Dicembre 2016)

Vittoria fantastica, partita stupenda, grazie ragazzi che bel regalo di Natale 

Donnarumma 9
Abate 6,5
Paletta 7
Romagnoli 6,5
De Sciglio 5,5
Kucka 5,5
Locatelli 5,5
Bertolacci 6
Bonaventura 7,5
Suso 7,5
Bacca 4

Pasalic 7,5
Lapadula 5,5
Antonelli 6


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Sono appena tornato a casa... Ero con gli occhi lucidi alla premiazione. Grandissimi ragazzi! Speriamo sia solo l'inizio...che goduria! Avanti così!


----------



## BraveHeart (24 Dicembre 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Questi ragazzi e noi tifosi ce lo meritavamo.


I tifosi che dicevano che tanto valeva non giocarla neanche per evitare brutte figure? No, questi tifosi non lo meritavano.


----------



## VonVittel (24 Dicembre 2016)

Partita meravigliosa! Grandissimo lavoro di Vincenzo. Suso e Gigio fenomeni clamorosi.

Finalmente torniamo a vincere qualche trofeo ufficiale!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Dicembre 2016)

Quanto si gode... era ora !!!


----------



## Casnop (24 Dicembre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Alex Sandro e Cuadrado sono i giocatori che più invidio alla Juve.
> Cmq si,Allegri è un mediocre.


Il Suso di stasera, che è quello di una intera stagione, non fa rimpiangere il colombiano: chi si ricorda il Bruno Conti dei pomeriggi romani di Coppa dei Campioni? O il Dejan ala destra del Milan '95-'96, quello dell'ultimo Capello? Terrorizzavano gli avversari con il sinistro e li infinocchiavano con il destro. Ieri Suso sembrava il pifferaio, con Sturaro ed Evra nella parte delle bisce stordite, roba mai vista a questi livelli, dalla Juve poi... Piuttosto, onore ad Alex Sandro, il vero er più di questa squadra di Allegri. Lo avevamo detto prima del match, è un giocatore totale, da quella fascia potrebbe fare il regista, lo speaker che annuncia le formazioni, e pulire dalle cartacce le gradinate dello stadio. Lo facessero sapere a Tite (altro raccoglitore di rifiuti in piccionaia, mitico), e la Selecao avrebbe il nuovo Roberto Carlos.


----------



## Casnop (24 Dicembre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> I tifosi che dicevano che tanto valeva non giocarla neanche per evitare brutte figure? No, questi tifosi non lo meritavano.


Tutti i tifosi si meritano le gioie. Questo non toglie che alcuni farebbero bene a ricordarsi che sono anche sportivi, e lo sport presuppone il cimento agonistico, che il risultato è imprevedibile, e che la palla è ancora rotonda. E che è ancora bello vedersele le partite, più che commentarle. Tanto, c'è tempo per smanettare, ed il nostro admin non caccia nessuno.


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (24 Dicembre 2016)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> 1) Vittoria da orgasmo per vari motivi: loro erano quelli belli, biondi, con gli occhi azzurri, quelli che avevano vinto 97 trofei a 10. Sembrava tutto scritto, soprattutto dopo che sono passati in vantaggio, invece la Coppa la riportiamo a casa noi e non abbiamo meritato, ma stra-meritato. Del resto avevamo meritato più di loro anche in finale di Coppa Italia, quindi...
> 2) Bacca, dove vai? Sapevamo che il personaggio era quello: gran fiuto del gol, ma zero apporto alla manovra e zero sacrificio per il gioco di squadra. Se segna ha ragione l'allenatore che lo ha schierato, se non segna diventa irritante. Ora però si è messo a sbagliare gol che per lui dovrebbero essere automatici. Se la coppa avesse preso la strada di Torino, la finale sarebbe stata ricordata e rimpianta da noi milanisti per quel colpo di testa a 4 minuti dalla fine a un metro dalla porta dove si è praticamente schiacciato il pallone sui piedi. Urge tornare ad impegnarsi subito, magari smettendo anche (lui o l'agente) di offrirsi a mezzo mondo.
> 3) Quando sfileremo a San Siro con la coppa ESIGO che il primo coro sia "Vincenzoooo Montellaaa Eeeh-Ooh..." o qualcosa di simile, ma comunque indirizzato a questo allenatore. La vittoria di questo trofeo è all' 80% merito suo.
> 4) Che bello, abbiamo vinto la Coppa... Anche Galliani ha pianto, dichiarando che di tutti i 29 trofei questo è uno dei più speciali... Il Libro cuore ci fa una pippa... Sì, bravo Montella, bravi ragazzi, dedicatela pure a Berlusconi, a patto però che ora non si ringalluzzisca troppo e ricominci a gettarci il panico addosso con i suoi virtuosismi verbali. Portiamo in fondo 'sto closing e basta, tanto ha sentito, Signor Presidente? I cinesi sono disposti a mandare lei ad alzare i trofei, anche come presidente onorario.
> 5) Amici rossoneri, non stupitevi se domattina al bar, nei discorsi degli Juventini, questa è diventata come per incanto una coppetta. Fino al calcio d'inizio l'avevano praticamente vinta, ora è normale fare il classico gioco della volpe e l'uva.



Concordo che la vittoria ,ed in generale questa stagione, é soprattutto merito di Montella... Finalmente un allenatore capace e con una chiara idea di gioco. Comunque mi spiace deluderti ma da alcuni stagioni la curva non fa più cori per giocatori e via dicendo, ma si cantano solamente cori per la maglia... Sarei comunque contento si facesse uno strappo alla regola e si omaggiasse in maniera adeguata il mister


----------



## martinmilan (24 Dicembre 2016)

Non ho mai avuto nessun dubbio su Montella,la sua carriera parla da sola..è sveglio molto ma molto sveglio...


----------



## Black (24 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Suso di stasera, che è quello di una intera stagione, non fa rimpiangere il colombiano: chi si ricorda il Bruno Conti dei pomeriggi romani di Coppa dei Campioni? O il Dejan ala destra del Milan '95-'96, quello dell'ultimo Capello? Terrorizzavano gli avversari con il sinistro e li infinocchiavano con il destro. Ieri Suso sembrava il pifferaio, con Sturaro ed Evra nella parte delle bisce stordite, roba mai vista a questi livelli, dalla Juve poi... Piuttosto, onore ad Alex Sandro, il vero er più di questa squadra di Allegri. Lo avevamo detto prima del match, è un giocatore totale, da quella fascia potrebbe fare il regista, lo speaker che annuncia le formazioni, e pulire dalle cartacce le gradinate dello stadio. Lo facessero sapere a Tite (altro raccoglitore di rifiuti in piccionaia, mitico), e la Selecao avrebbe il nuovo Roberto Carlos.



concordo al 100%. Grandissimo Suso ieri, sembrava inarrestabile. Sta migliorando a vista d'occhio ultimamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2016)

Montella - Allegri 4-0!!! La partita l'ha vinta il mister.
Aeroplanino ha dato una lezione di calcio sontuosa ad acciughina.
Dopo lo svantaggio iniziale il milan si è scrollato di dosso le paure e ha iniziato a giocare : non sono più riusciti a prenderci, l'azione partiva da dietro lineare, eravamo padroni del campo e loro giravano a vuoto. 
Fantastico il cambio gioco sistematico per liberare suso nell'1vs1 con lo spagnolo che ha fatto ammattire tutti.
Il risultato non inganni : la partita doveva e poteva finire prima e a nostro favore.
Se a montella questa proprietà regala tre campioni ci sarà da divertirsi.
Non sottovalutiamo la partita di ieri, abbiamo messo all'angolo chi domina in italia da 5-anni-5.
Jack e suso sono i profeti del nostro calcio, alziamo l'asticella della quAlità con innesti DOVEROSI!!!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Dicembre 2016)

Manco avessero perso la champions..

Higuain che sbraitA con l arbitro per avere il rigore al 120 esimo. 

Dybala che sbaglia il rigore...
Pjaca che a testa bassa si ammira la medaglia d'argento.. 
Dopo che avrebbero potuto essere rossoneri entrambi...

È Come Mastercard..... Non ha prezzo. 
Che bel natale..... Un buon Natale a tutti gli amici rossoneri


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Montella - Allegri 4-0!!! La partita l'ha vinta il mister.
> Aeroplanino ha dato una lezione di calcio sontuosa ad acciughina.
> Dopo lo svantaggio iniziale il milan si è scrollato di dosso le paure e ha iniziato a giocare : non sono più riusciti a prenderci, l'azione partiva da dietro lineare, eravamo padroni del campo e loro giravano a vuoto.
> Fantastico il cambio gioco sistematico per liberare suso nell'1vs1 con lo spagnolo che ha fatto ammattire tutti.
> ...



Da questa proprieta' attuale purtroppo c'e' da aspettarsi ben poco dal mercato. Bisogna pregare che arrivi almeno un centrocampista che permetta di dare il cambio a Locatelli e un esterno di qualita' che faccia rifiatare Suso. Il salto di qualita' nella rosa speriamo arrivi con i cinesi nel mercato estivo.


----------



## Djici (24 Dicembre 2016)

Mi sembrava di vedere la Juve di Conte e Pirlo che macinava gioco contro il Milan di Allegri e Ibra che aspetta l'episodio e la giocata del fenomeno.

Stranamente l'unico punto in commune e Allegri 

E non per sminuire la nostra vittoria, ma Allegri e rimasto fregato dai loro infortuni. Ci e andata bene.
La fascia sinistra era tutta di Alex Sandro fino al cambio... e probabilmente che se Cuadrado avesse giocato sulla destra si sarebbe mangiato De Sciglio.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2016)

Intanto in quel di Brindisi.....




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tic (24 Dicembre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Intanto in quel di Brindisi.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a Casoria hanno addirittura sparato i fuochi d'artififcio ahahahahah


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Suso di stasera, che è quello di una intera stagione, non fa rimpiangere il colombiano: chi si ricorda il Bruno Conti dei pomeriggi romani di Coppa dei Campioni? O il Dejan ala destra del Milan '95-'96, quello dell'ultimo Capello? Terrorizzavano gli avversari con il sinistro e li infinocchiavano con il destro. Ieri Suso sembrava il pifferaio, con Sturaro ed Evra nella parte delle bisce stordite, roba mai vista a questi livelli, dalla Juve poi... Piuttosto, onore ad Alex Sandro, il vero er più di questa squadra di Allegri. Lo avevamo detto prima del match, è un giocatore totale, da quella fascia potrebbe fare il regista, lo speaker che annuncia le formazioni, e pulire dalle cartacce le gradinate dello stadio. Lo facessero sapere a Tite (altro raccoglitore di rifiuti in piccionaia, mitico), e la Selecao avrebbe il nuovo Roberto Carlos.



Vabbè, il Brasile in quel ruolo ha pure Filipe Luis e Marcelo, eh


----------



## de sica (24 Dicembre 2016)

Si godicchia ancora eh


----------



## Casnop (24 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, il Brasile in quel ruolo ha pure Filipe Luis e Marcelo, eh


Il giudizio teneva in conto anche di questi pur ottimi giocatori.


----------



## pipporo (24 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vincere ai rigori
> 
> contro la Juventus
> 
> ancora



This !


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eccolo!


----------



## Roger84 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ho goduto e sto godendo ancora come un cavallo da monta!!!!!!!
Partita pressochè perfetta, non abbiamo quasi mai subito la Juve e li abbiamo asfaltati tatticamente e fisicamente!
Dovevamo chiuderla anche prima ma così è stato ancora più bello!!!!!
Grazie ragazzi, gioia indescrivibile!!!!!!!
Questa è una ottima base per costruire il Milan vincente che tutti vogliamo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> a Casoria hanno addirittura sparato i fuochi d'artififcio ahahahahah



Mi pare giusto, l'artiglieria pesante è meglio riservarla per quando vinceremo trofei più importanti


----------



## Casnop (24 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccolo!


----------

